# Problems With My Bandsets?



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

I am having a really big problem with ALL of my Theraband gold bandsets. I use tapered bands, 22 mm to 13 mm with two bands per side. I have a 28 inch draw so my bands from pouch tie to fork tie are about 6 inches. The problem is that my bands ALWAYS tear right under the thin pouch tie. I tie them off with Theraband blue using the wrap and tuck method..... Unfortunately, my bands tear after 150 - 200 shots and then snap without warning at the pouch end. I can't even see if there is any signs of tearing unless I remove the Theraband blue! Is there something I am doing wrong? Is there an alternative I can try?

Here is picture of one of my freshly made bandsets:


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

your ties look good, but its also within the range of normal to begin tearing at 200+, just curious? why so thin cuts on your bands? and than why doubles?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I reckon at that taper at full stretch your lucky to get that many shots!! The tearing could be down to the ties being too tight, Ive switched to waxed cotton in an attempt to remove the sharp edges all together. And as newcon has asked, why doubles, you can get just as fast with less draw weight (as a general rule) with singles. This also increases the material at the pouch end


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

newconvert said:


> your ties look good, but its also within the range of normal to begin tearing at 200+, just curious? why so thin cuts on your bands? and than why doubles?


Well, this setup gets me very good fps (300 - 350) and the double bands just makes me feel more comfortable, something about a light pull makes my shots feel awkward. I thought that 200 shots was below normal for band life. I've seen other bandsets lasts 1,000+ shots!


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> I reckon at that taper at full stretch your lucky to get that many shots!! The tearing could be down to the ties being too tight, Ive switched to waxed cotton in an attempt to remove the sharp edges all together. And as newcon has asked, why doubles, you can get just as fast with less draw weight (as a general rule) with singles. This also increases the material at the pouch end


Thanks for the suggestions! I guess I'll try a new bandset with both. It's been a while since I used singles and I've never used string to attach my pouches before.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

DracoUltima said:


> your ties look good, but its also within the range of normal to begin tearing at 200+, just curious? why so thin cuts on your bands? and than why doubles?


Well, this setup gets me very good fps (300 - 350) and the double bands just makes me feel more comfortable, something about a light pull makes my shots feel awkward. I thought that 200 shots was below normal for band life. I've seen other bandsets lasts 1,000+ shots!








[/quote]

Dude, that is not bad amount of shots for tapered band sets,,, especially if you are getting that sort of speed.... Str8 cuts would last much longer

You are doing fine

LGD


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

DracoUltima said:


> your ties look good, but its also within the range of normal to begin tearing at 200+, just curious? why so thin cuts on your bands? and than why doubles?


Well, this setup gets me very good fps (300 - 350) and the double bands just makes me feel more comfortable, something about a light pull makes my shots feel awkward. I thought that 200 shots was below normal for band life. I've seen other bandsets lasts 1,000+ shots!








[/quote]

200 shots at 300+fps is very good band life. I don't see a problem.


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I didn't think that my bandsets had a good band life..... I'll be sure to experiment some more and see what happens!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

With slingshots its a game of checks and balances. You traded band life for speed in this case. 26/13mm is a pretty aggressive tapper. Speed kills bands! Use the heaviest ammo reasonable for any given band set.Make sure your prestretching before tying pouch. Try single straights for band life. Chrony and compare! You may be surprised.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

A 25/20 taper gives great speed and good life with 7/16" steel, up to 1000 shots


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Too much taper, also,, too stretch my tex dollars , i started cutting wider pouch tie strips, just to wrap under my actual regular thin tie strips, just an idea i thought of, its improved my bandlife on tapered sets, but puts a little more weight on my pouch. , sounds stupid but i think its helping, i get alot of shots anyways out of my straight cut tex flats, usualy 500 +


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A Chrony is the great de-bunker on speed verses band life and I have been using one for 10 years. If you really want more band life out of flats, look at Saunders band and fork tip design. Saunders band sets on his newer flat band slingshots get fantastic band life. This is because of there pouch attachment, the fork ramps and not over stretching the rubber. There is nothing that replaces good solid design. There is a easy way to make that pouch attachment with leather. Here is a hint, it takes folding thin leather like Ray does on some of his pouches. I get about 400 shots out of my field band sets one the slingshot that I shoot most and I like the idea of a new pouch and band set every so often. I seem to get the best accuracy from about 20 shots in to about 360 out with a new band set. Does that mean that I shoot only new band sets and don't re-tie them when thay break, no not at all. If I am shooting for my best accuracy I will watch my bands and pouches to make sure that they are in excellent shape. -- Tex


----------

